# Coonhound Christmas



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

We did a "photo shoot" today. Kind of Christmasy. I didn't quite get the background right because I think they were sitting too close to it. Ryker was being a dink so I only got a couple of them together and in focus


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

dork




By the end he had given up and this is what happened when I said "sit"


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

oh my heart!!! These are wonderful!! Thanks for sharing! You are a talented photographer, and they have some really expressive faces! I love how they are trying so hard to pose well. "Like this, mom? Am I doing it right yet?" If I were you I'd blow up the 4th photo from the first post and frame it up on my living room wall! What a model! What is the other one's (not Ryker's) name?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

heidizag said:


> oh my heart!!! These are wonderful!! Thanks for sharing! You are a talented photographer, and they have some really expressive faces! I love how they are trying so hard to pose well. "Like this, mom? Am I doing it right yet?" If I were you I'd blow up the 4th photo from the first post and frame it up on my living room wall! What a model! What is the other one's (not Ryker's) name?


Thank you! That pic was one of my favorites as well. The girls name is Gypsy, the one with the flower.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Their eyes make me feel like they're staring into my soul, especially Ryker... very intense! (In a good way, ha) And their ears are fabulous.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

notgaga said:


> Their eyes make me feel like they're staring into my soul, especially Ryker... very intense! (In a good way, ha) And their ears are fabulous.


Haha he has that effect. Those are his "Give me cheese" hypo eyes


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

oh fun they are gorgeous together !!!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs. I've said it before, I'm totally not a 'hound' person but I'm just SO in love with your pups. Gorgeous and expressive dogs. The pics turned out great! I also love that you called Ryder a dink. We use that expression in our family all the time "you're such a dink" and I've never heard anyone else say it, haha!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh Jade, this made my day! You should honestly send some of these in to photo contests! Their expressions are amazing. I just love them!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Gorgeous dogs. I've said it before, I'm totally not a 'hound' person but I'm just SO in love with your pups. Gorgeous and expressive dogs. The pics turned out great! I also love that you called Ryder a dink. We use that expression in our family all the time "you're such a dink" and I've never heard anyone else say it, haha!


Thank you! I took about 300 pics an only a few came out right lol. It's so hard to get good pics indoors. I think I'm going to invest in the 50mm lens like you had suggested. And my SO uses the word "dink" all the time. It just caught on because it describes them so well 



d_ray said:


> Oh Jade, this made my day! You should honestly send some of these in to photo contests! Their expressions are amazing. I just love them!


Aw thanks! Maybe I'll look around for some online contests!



PatriciafromCO said:


> oh fun they are gorgeous together !!!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

They are both adorable.. but Ryker just blows my mind with his cuteness.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, goodness, I'm in love! They look so velvety and soft and dignified.

Well, except for that one photo.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> They are both adorable.. but Ryker just blows my mind with his cuteness.


 Thanks! I know, I <3 him


DaySleepers said:


> Oh, goodness, I'm in love! They look so velvety and soft and dignified.
> 
> Well, except for that one photo.


Haha there were a lot of not so dignified pics


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

They are such gorgeous dogs, especially together! I love their accessories


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs and lovely photos! I'm a fan of Gypsy's enormous ears, I love they way they frame her beautiful head.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

pinksand said:


> They are such gorgeous dogs, especially together! I love their accessories


 Thank you! I had some scraps of fabric laying around so I made them. They were actually really easy to make.


Whistlejacket said:


> Gorgeous dogs and lovely photos! I'm a fan of Gypsy's enormous ears, I love they way they frame her beautiful head.


Lol she reminds me of mini mouse! Her nickname is Mouse.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Those are freaking awesome! Great job - they are so photogenic 


This made me LOL


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Those are freaking awesome! Great job - they are so photogenic
> 
> 
> This made me LOL


Yup he's a weirdo lol


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Love seeing pictures of your pair, they are both so gorgeous!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

The ears on your dogs! I have become such a hound person and I love your pair in particular.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome pics....love your dogs...they are so pretty!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

kadylady said:


> Love seeing pictures of your pair, they are both so gorgeous!!


 Thank you!!!


Amaryllis said:


> The ears on your dogs! I have become such a hound person and I love your pair in particular.


Thanks! I'm a sucker for them. They're so...squishy.



dogsule said:


> Awesome pics....love your dogs...they are so pretty!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Loving his new toys (his nails are long, we're working on it)


Screaming while holding his elf


And we got a family photo, yay!


Basking


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awwww...such a beautiful family!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Awwww...such a beautiful family!


Thanks! I can't remember how many pictures we took to get one good shot!


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Excellent photos - the family shot is the best! And your new signature pic is great - I love the crossed paws, very aristocratic


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

heidizag said:


> Excellent photos - the family shot is the best! And your new signature pic is great - I love the crossed paws, very aristocratic


Thank you! It's so funny, Gypsy always lays with her paws crossed. I think she's just trying to be lady like.


----------

